# • swell.gr • Ferrari F430 Mitchell & King Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello All!

These past few days we had the pleasure to work on a beautiful and very special car.
We corrected a Ferarri F430 in white color, and then used Mitchell & King products to protect the finish and take care of the interior.



















The owner takes really good care of the car, and in general it is in a very good condition, but some wash-acquired swirls ruined the finish.
Our purpose was to reinstate the paintwork to such levels, that this white gem would sparkle again better than new.

In the following pictures you can see the initial condition of the car (outside):


























































Necessary measurements taken with the PTG.


































In the correction procedure Sonax Perfect Finish was used. It did a very nice job leaving the vehicle with a lovely and crisp finish.










Here are some Befores and Afters. It's a difficult color to shot and depict its true condition.













































































































































































































Leaving the waxing for the end, we took care of the interior.
After vacuuming, we cleansed the plastics and leather with Zaino Z9 and dressed them using the Mitchell & King line of products.
For the leather we used Nourish and for plastics Treat.
Matts got washed also with Thread and the extract vac.
The interior carbons got polished with Pure and then waxed with Philip.










































When the polishing procedure was concluded, it was time to take care of the trims, tires, wheels and glass.

Wheels were polished with Pure and then sealed with SV Autobahn.










Tires and external trims were treated with M&K Tyre:









Finally, glasses were sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant after cleaning them.









And now time for the wax...
Paintwork was cleansed with IPA and with the help of an SV CF Pad white, Mitchell and King Pure was spread to the color to prepare it for Philip.










Then it was time for Philip...










Application and removal that most waxes would wish for, as well as a fantastic wet look right after.








































































































































Thank you all for seeing this!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish, great work.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I love white


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely finish Mike :thumb:


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Really nice work.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Jaw-Dropping result. I think i'm in love with this Italian beauty. Is she engaged or I can ask her out?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very very very wet looking finish Mike!!Great job! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice work and wonderfull finish!

That shine in a white car is insane!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic result Mike!!! :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho
Gloss and depth to the max, even for a white car!

Love the F430! What an epic car!

Stunning once more!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

You da man!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Mike :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic Job Mike ! So lucky to work on this car


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great work - looks beautiful!

Philips leaves a special glassy finish too.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome car


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all 
much appreciate your kind words :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work Mike as always:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing result once again Mike, it looks stunning!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome work as always :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Brilliant work on a awesome car, well done Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Cracking finish mate... 

Mitchell and King ftw.. 

Sent from Galaxy S ii using tapatalk..


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mick, picking up defects on white is hard but you got them spot on great work, noticed it wasn't in your normal studio looks a nice place to work in tho.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice Mike, not many standard 430's in white over here!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

amazing car , amazing work


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike high standard as always and love the way you keep experimenting in new product combo's never seen a white Ferrari well apart from Chris Evans collection


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful! Some great work there, and nice seeing the M&K products put to good use


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Stunning work Mike!!


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job there Mike :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

well done my good friend.Awesome work on a fantastic car.Hope i ll test this sonax creme in the near future


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, perfect! I love this car:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Mike!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work there:buffer: looks stunning:argie:


----------

